# Morrow?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

So I'm taking my girl snowboarding for her first time. I've been skiing/boarding for years so Ive got all my gear. She on the other hand has been stuck in the AZ desert all her life and has never seen the slopes. To get to the point, I was picking up some gear for her, and while trying not to spend too much cash on some pants and a jacket I found a brand called morrow that seemed decent. The pants and the jacket I got her have 5k water proofing and seem well insulated. Sure they are a far cry from some of the better gear out there but, I just want to make sure I can count on this stuff to keep her warm. Anybody used Morrow gear before? I know the make some cheaper board and stuff, but I never really bothered looking at their other gear. Should I return this stuff and pick up some slightly better gear? Or should I stick with what Ive got? Like I said this is her first time to the slopes Im kinda counting on her spending a lot of time on her ass, so it needs to stay dry! haha


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are looking for the best bang for your buck, get her some Columbia outerwear. Titanium line is actually really legit for what they ask in terms of pricing. 

I don't know much about Morrow's outerwear, but I would be absolutely floored if they can compare to Columbia in cost/quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I would be floored if morrow made a good product.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> If you are looking for the best bang for your buck, get her some Columbia outerwear. Titanium line is actually really legit for what they ask in terms of pricing.
> 
> I don't know much about Morrow's outerwear, but I would be absolutely floored if they can compare to Columbia in cost/quality.


Yea I was looking at a Columbia two layer jacket on sale for $140 at ski pro before I found this, was a bit more expensive and advertised the same waterproofing rating. Im not sure it was a titanium, it didnt really look like any of the jackets on their site. Maybe it was an older style? I did buy this stuff at big 5 only because I have a friend there and got an extra 10% off. The jacket was regularly $149 on sale for around 99 I think, and the pants were 99 as well. The Columbia stuff even at big 5 was roughly 40% more expensive. I just wish I could find more information about the brand online. I see a lot about their snowboard but little else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> I would be floored if morrow made a good product.


I'm just asking that you all keep an open mind, personal feelings aside. Keep in mind Im on a really tight budget here considering Im paying quite a bit for the rest of the trip! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

*You Get What You Pay For..*



ZenDragon said:


> Yea I was looking at a Columbia two layer jacket on sale for $140 at ski pro before I found this, was a bit more expensive and advertised the same waterproofing rating. Im not sure it was a titanium, it didnt really look like any of the jackets on their site. Maybe it was an older style? I did buy this stuff at big 5 only because I have a friend there and got an extra 10% off. The jacket was regularly $149 on sale for around 99 I think, and the pants were 99 as well. The Columbia stuff even at big 5 was roughly 40% more expensive. I just wish I could find more information about the brand online. I see a lot about their snowboard but little else.





ZenDragon said:


> I'm just asking that you all keep an open mind, personal feelings aside. Keep in mind Im on a really tight budget here considering Im paying quite a bit for the rest of the trip! lol


When money is tight i understand, when my sister and i started snowboarding i didn't have a lot of cash either. I bought my sister a full Morrow setup from Sports Authority.. bottom line after a few trips the screw slots on the board wore down and had to be tightened once or twice every trip. On top of that her binding straps kept loosing up and eventually the buckles gave out.

I will never buy anything made by morrow again.... i do own a Columbia omni-tech 3-in-1 titanium jacket i had since 2006 cost about $200-$300, used it for snowboarding/regular outerwear 5,000waterproof 8,000breathability i love my Columbia jacket but it will be replaced this year by my new 686


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

So, I felt a little guilty cheaping out. So I went and returned the Morrow stuff and got a nice columbia bangkok jacket and columbia pants for her was about $125 dollars more for the pair. But I feel a little more comfortable knowing she will be warm.  Especially because the jacket comes with a liner jacket so I got more for my money... kinda. lol


----------



## Scratch (Dec 28, 2008)

Good move! I didn't know Morrow made a clothing line but if its anything like there boards..It...SUUuucks!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

consider this, the gear isnt the best, but she is new to riding so she doesnt need the best

see if she likes it then buy all the super discounted items at the end of the year

any outerwear will last a few days, lasting a whole season is another ballgame, at that point ... when you do need gear to stay dry for 15 top to bottom runs in powder ... then buy some bigger names


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

I have Morrow boots that I like.. They fit my feet best out of all the ones I tried... Didn't know they made pants/jackets though.


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive tried morrow before. For the price point, they make ok stuff. If shes new she doesnt need a Burton super custom flying V X. If your in AZ hit me up, I got some rock boards for sale for cheap(like 30 bucks)


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Jim said:


> I have Morrow boots that I like.. They fit my feet best out of all the ones I tried... Didn't know they made pants/jackets though.


i didn't know either. I rock morrow boots they fit fine for me and have lasted 20 days so far with no sign of damage. I bought em for 50 so it works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I rode a Morrow Lithium for my first two seasons. I had a blast. It may not be as good a board as an NS or something, but at that level what did I know? I had fun, and the board didn't get in the way. 'Nuff said.


----------

